# Farbe gesucht



## Dark_Fighter (31. Juli 2004)

*Design*

Mein Problem ich finde einfach keine passenen Farbe, dieses Schwarz/Weiss Teil wie es im Moment ist schaut finde ich einfach nur öde aus. Habt ihr spontan eine Farbe da die dort passen würde. Ich glaube es sollte eine eher etwas dunklere sein, auf jedenfall muss ich sie noch du mehere Transparenzen abschwächen wie man bein ersten Design sieht.

BTW: Wisst ihr welche Schriftart dieses "Ready for the Customer" bei der neuen Seite ist oder kennt ihr eine die auch gut passen würde, der für den ich das ganz mache ist im Moment im Urlaub und ich kann ihn nicht erreichen.


----------



## Coranor (31. Juli 2004)

Zur Farbe:

Warum nicht das Rot in dem das *e* ist? Könnte ich mir gut vorstellen mit verschiedenen Rottönen die Seite zu designen, allerdings nicht ganz so farbig wie Deine vorherige Seite, das wäre etwas zu viel. Einfach nur etwas dezent.

Zur Schriftart:

Keine Ahnung, aber warum schaust Du nicht mal im Typografie-Forum vorbei?


----------



## ShadowMan (31. Juli 2004)

Ich finde die Idee mit dem rot auch sehr gut!

Aber mal was anderes: Hast du die Grafiken als Background benutzt? Ich benutze eine Auflösung von 1280*1024 und da wiederholt sich alles und das ist sehr unschön...

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Dark_Fighter (31. Juli 2004)

Die Website wurde mit Powerpoint erstellt und dann in eine Website umgewandelt ... lass dir mal nur den Background anzeigen dann hauts dich von den Socken MS halt, deswegen soll ich die Seite ja auch "professionell" komplett neu machen.


----------



## Dark_Fighter (31. Juli 2004)

So habe es mal mit rot versucht, was sagt ihr dazu?

Hier nochmal ein Versuch etwas heller, damit ich die Navibar nach unten im Dunklen Hauptton machen kann.


----------



## Dark_Fighter (18. August 2004)

So bin wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück und habe jetzt mal angefangen.
Das Design ist noch nicht ganz fertig, aber im groben steht es jetzt. Ich weiss nicht wie die Farben so wirken mein Monitor ist nämlich kaputt  und jetzt habe ich so ein uralt Teil wo nicht alles ganz so gut dargestellt wird.

Zur Seite


----------



## Coranor (18. August 2004)

Also die Farbkombination finde ich schonmal gar nicht so schlecht, eins allerdings gefällt mir da nicht so ganz und das wären die schwarzen Bullets vor den Links.

Wegen der Schriftart würde ich mich mal im Typografie-Forum umschauen bzw. dort die Frage danach stellen.


----------



## Dark_Fighter (18. August 2004)

Ja ich weiss die Bullets (sind eigentlich Vierecke  ) will ich aber nicht weiss machen und ich finde einfach keine Farbe die man auf Rot gut sieht.

EDIT: Habe es jetzt einmal mit Orange versucht und die grauen Linien auch gleich eingefärbt.


----------



## Coranor (19. August 2004)

Gefällt mir so ziemlich gut und so auf Anhieb habe ich persönlich am Design nichts mehr auszusetzen, thumbs up und weiter so.


----------



## Pusteblume (19. August 2004)

mir gefallen diese orangen balken nicht. ich kann jetzt nicht genaus sagen ob es an der farbe liegt, oder an diesen balken…
ansonsten sehr schön rot. 

mit der schrift, hast du schon mal bei identifont oder whatthefont nachgeschaut?


----------



## Dark_Fighter (19. August 2004)

Ja das Orange überzeugt mich auch net aber man sieht einfach andere Farben nicht so gut und ich kann die ja schlecht grün machen.


----------



## Coranor (19. August 2004)

Mir haben sie zwar in Orange gefallen, aber das scheint wohl Geschmacksache zu sein, das Blau, das ich jedenfalls gerade da sehe ist schlicht und ergreifend nichts, dann mach doch lieber diese Balken raus.


----------

